# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Multiple Vendor Price Comparison Sheet

## psasp

Hi All

I am looking for a  Multiple Vendor Price Comparison with VLOOKUP tool. 

example, for 10 items,  three vendor with different prices for each 10 item

compare the price and finally identify who is the lowest n Highest vendor

----------


## arlu1201

Hello psasp, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

